# Bergwerk Cobalt !!!!



## Lumix (31. August 2006)

Hallo,

nun geht es doch mit neuen Ideen weiter 

Ich wünsche der Firma Bergwerk für die Messe viel Erfolg!!

Gruß aus dem Lipperland 

Lumix







*******************************************************
*Newsletter 8/2006

Bergwerk Cobalt  *
Neu. Dynamisch. Vielseitig.





Bergwerk Cycles stellt auf der Eurobike in Halle A2, Stand  210  neues All-Mountain Bike vor.



Plattformdämpfer, ja oder nein? Kaum ein Thema spaltet die Biker-Welt mehr, wie die Diskussion über das kleine Teil am Hinterbau. Ganz ohne dieses kleine Teil, den Plattformdämpfer kommt das neue Mountain-Bike der Pforzheimer Premium Bike-Manufaktur Bergwerk Cycles aus. Das Bergwerk Cobalt versteht sich als die konsequente Weiterentwicklung des erfolgreichen Faunus LSD und wartet mit einer speziellen Viergelenk-Hinterbaugeometrie auf, die sich die dynamic platform ratio  kurz DPR  des Konstrukteurs Andreas Bitzer zu nutze macht. Für die innovative Konstruktion ist lästiges und störendes Wippen bei hartem Wiegetritt kein Thema, dennoch reagiert der Hinterbau auf Unebenheiten äußerst sensibel. Mit dieser technischen Ausführung bringt Bergwerk als einer der wenigen Hersteller mit dem neuen Cobalt ein Mountain-Bike auf den Markt, dass die Vorteile eines Plattformdämpfers nutzt, ohne dessen Nachteile in Kauf nehmen zu müssen. In der Konsequenz ist das Bergwerk Cobalt äußerst vielseitig und bietet als All-Mountain Bike einen größeren Einsatzbereich für die Enduroklasse. Das Cobalt ist nach DIN CERTCO geprüft.


----------



## Brägel (31. August 2006)

ganz tolles Teil. 3.100 g. Wird also immer noch wie bisher bei Bergwerk mit Blei ausgegossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weberknecht (6. September 2006)

Hallo brägel, 3100 gr...... mag sein. Was wiegt eine Carbon-Trinkflasche gefüllt mit Leichtwasser??? Vieleicht könnte man beim Marathon auch zwei Trockenwasserflaschen mitnehmen, wenn die Distanz 100 km überschreitet. Das spart locker nochmal 1000 gr.
Ich bin seit 4 Jahren, nach-wie-vor mit einem "bleischweren" BW Faunus LSD  unterwegs. Mit 82-90 kg Lebendgewicht je nach Ausrüstung. Und .............Es hält. Auch nach diversen Bodenberührungen des Rahmens.
In unserem MTB-Freizeitteam fahren auch Leichtgewichte (unter 70 kg)  auf dem jeweils neuesten Carbon-Super-Leicht-Ami-Japaner-Teil mit. Die fragen aber vorher beim Marathon-Veranstalter an, ob auf der Strecke Forstautobahnen oder Wurzeltrails überwiegen? 
Und entscheiden sich dann, ob mit einem 3000 gr oder 2100 gr Rahmen gestartet wird. 
Übrigens fahren Rahmen-Gewichtsfetischisten an ihrer Eisdiele  am liebsten mit der Küchenwaage vor. Dort wiegen sie dann und.........wählen Schoko, denn Schoko ist leichter als Erdbeer......... weil ohne Fruchtfleisch.......... 

Hallo BW viel Erfolg mit dem neuem Cobalt !!!


----------



## Hupert (6. September 2006)

...vor allem mit den Gabeln. Hat Bergwerk die Konkursmasse von Votec aufgekauft? Aber NEIN! (...wie mir gesagt wurde) Die sind gar nicht von Votec sondern vom Konstrukteur von Votec. Ich Dummerle... wie konnt ich nur 

Also alles in allem beim Alten...


----------



## weberknecht (6. September 2006)

Votec ist nicht an den Gabeln gescheitert...........


----------



## Endurance (6. September 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Dummerle


----------



## Hupert (6. September 2006)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

>



Dann hätte ich eigentlich mit den Messestand von BW moderieren können... die hatte ja passenderweise auch die Wand im Rücken


----------



## Endurance (6. September 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Dann hätte ich eigentlich mit den Messestand von BW moderieren können... die hatte ja passenderweise auch die Wand im Rücken


Hupert ich versuchs ein letzes mal:
Warum kommst Du hier immer nur zum kritisieren vorbei? Du hast offensichtlich kein BW und wirst nie eins kaufen - also bleib doch bitte da wo Du Dich heimisch fühlst. 
Und wenn Du hier schon meinst Kommentare abgeben zu müssen dann bitte passend zum Thema. Hier geht's ums Cobalt und das kommt mit FOX Gabel oder ist die nun auch schon wieder schei..
Apropos Doppelbrücke, bei Specialized wird das als Revolution verkauft (OK für ein Enduro - aber es soll ja auch HT Enduros geben). Und bevor wieder behauptet wird das die BW Union hier immer nur pro BW schreibt http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=474&start=15 ich denke dass wir durchaus kritisieren - seit ca. 1 Jahr mehr Kritik als Lob - was aber normal ist denn wer postet schon positive Dinge...


----------



## Coil (7. September 2006)

Wie wäre es mit ein paar Eurobike Fotos vom Bergwerk Stand??

Kann jemand was zum Federweg des Cobalts sagen? 120-130mm??

Gruss [Coil]


----------



## tokessa (7. September 2006)

Ich find es Gut. Was kostet denn sowas.


----------



## Endurance (7. September 2006)

Coil schrieb:
			
		

> Wie wäre es mit ein paar Eurobike Fotos vom Bergwerk Stand??
> 
> Kann jemand was zum Federweg des Cobalts sagen? 120-130mm??
> 
> Gruss [Coil]


http://www.bergwerk-union.de/BWUForum/phpBB2/viewtopic.php?t=478

125mm hinten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hupert (7. September 2006)

Endurance schrieb:
			
		

> Apropos Doppelbrücke, bei Specialized wird das als Revolution verkauft



...ich lass es mal besser hier zu posten was ich von Specialized halte. Dann eher noch nen Faunus mit Votec Forke...


----------



## Der böse Wolf (7. September 2006)

weberknecht schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo brägel, 3100 gr...... mag sein. Was wiegt eine Carbon-Trinkflasche gefüllt mit Leichtwasser??? Vieleicht könnte man beim Marathon auch zwei Trockenwasserflaschen mitnehmen, wenn die Distanz 100 km überschreitet. Das spart locker nochmal 1000 gr.
> Ich bin seit 4 Jahren, nach-wie-vor mit einem "bleischweren" BW Faunus LSD  unterwegs. Mit 82-90 kg Lebendgewicht je nach Ausrüstung. Und .............Es hält. Auch nach diversen Bodenberührungen des Rahmens.
> In unserem MTB-Freizeitteam fahren auch Leichtgewichte (unter 70 kg)  auf dem jeweils neuesten Carbon-Super-Leicht-Ami-Japaner-Teil mit. Die fragen aber vorher beim Marathon-Veranstalter an, ob auf der Strecke Forstautobahnen oder Wurzeltrails überwiegen?
> Und entscheiden sich dann, ob mit einem 3000 gr oder 2100 gr Rahmen gestartet wird.
> ...



So ein Dummschwatz habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Fakt ist, daß 3100g für einen 125mm Tourer sehr viel ist und daß die meisten anderen Hersteller locker ein gutes halbes Kilo leichter sind. Und die halten überraschenderweise auch bei Wurzeln und sonstigen Waldhindernissen. Die 3100g kann man optimistisch als robust und pessimistisch als mangelnde Technologie bezeichnen. In der Mitte wird die Wahrheit liegen. Und Dein Eisdielenbildnis  
Jaja, Bergwerkfahrer können auch kritisieren....


----------



## grandmaster (7. September 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Dummschwatz habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Fakt ist, daß 3100g für einen 125mm Tourer sehr viel ist und daß die meisten anderen Hersteller locker ein gutes halbes Kilo leichter sind. Und die halten überraschenderweise auch bei Wurzeln und sonstigen Waldhindernissen. Die 3100g kann man optimistisch als robust und pessimistisch als mangelnde Technologie bezeichnen. In der Mitte wird die Wahrheit liegen. Und Dein Eisdielenbildnis
> Jaja, Bergwerkfahrer können auch kritisieren....



was sind 500 gr....?????diese gewichtsgeilheit.....da gehst halt vorher auf die toilette und dann wiegst du und dein bock auch 500 gr weniger....
..und beschwert sich ein ferrarifahrer auch über den bezinverbrauch??siehst...
und deshalb beschwere ich mich nicht,dass mein faunus fr 16.kilo wiegt...und  bin sogar manchmal schneller die berge oben,wie ein rider mit seinem 11 kilo bock...übrigens bilder vom stand von der euro...lieber nicht---auftritt war nicht besonders sagen wir mal  ..spektakulär


----------



## Nomercy (7. September 2006)

Ich erlaube mir mal die These, daß das Gewicht des Rades für die Mehrheit der engagierten Biker schon eine gewisse Rolle spielt.

Ja, wieviel sind nun 500g?

Wenn man zwei Stück Butter aus fünf Kilometer Höhe ungebremst auf die Füße kriegt, dann bekommt man auch ein Gefühl dafür, wieviel 500g sind bzw. wieviel Mühe es kostet diese 500g 5000 Höhenmeter zu transportieren.

Das kann einem zwar alles egal sein, muss es aber nicht, oder?

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: @grandmaster - 16kg für dein Faunus FR ist doch völlig o.k., fahre selbst alternativ ein wundervolles Nicolai Helius FR - Gewicht: 15,4kg  - bisher längste Tour damit: 160km, warum nicht? Was steht sonst grad auf der Palette: Bergwerk Mercury Race (kein SL) 11,4kg, Specialized S-Works Transition (Tria) 9,0kg, Rotwild RSR 0.6 (RR): 7,9kg.


----------



## Der böse Wolf (7. September 2006)

Zumal es 500g zu praktisch jedem x-beliebigem Konkurrenzrahmen sind. Die, die auf das Gewicht wirklich achten fahren bei gleichem Federweg locker 1kg leichtere Rahmen! Und wenn man überall sagt, was sind schon 20% Übergewicht, dann fährt man Ruck Zuck statt eines 12,5kg Bikes ein 15kg Bike und das macht sehr wohl einen großen Unterschied. Da hilft auch nicht die allseits beliebte Scheißhaustheorie und auch kein "ich bin aber schneller als mein Opa mit nem leichteren Rad..."


----------



## weberknecht (7. September 2006)

Der böse Wolf schrieb:
			
		

> So ein Dummschwatz habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gelesen. Fakt ist, daß 3100g für einen 125mm Tourer sehr viel ist und daß die meisten anderen Hersteller locker ein gutes halbes Kilo leichter sind. Und die halten überraschenderweise auch bei Wurzeln und sonstigen Waldhindernissen. Die 3100g kann man optimistisch als robust und pessimistisch als mangelnde Technologie bezeichnen. In der Mitte wird die Wahrheit liegen. Und Dein Eisdielenbildnis
> Jaja, Bergwerkfahrer können auch kritisieren....


Wenn Dich der Eisdielenvergleich persönlich getroffen hat...ich nehms´zurück und akzeptiere auch die von Nomercy zur Strafe abgeworfenen zwei Stück Butter aus 5 Kilometer Höhe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 8566 (7. September 2006)

Sieht nach heftigem Pedalrückschlag aus...


Grüsse
Thomas


----------



## grandmaster (8. September 2006)

--halt--ich habe mich vielleicht nicht richtig ausgedrückt..bin kein schriftsteller.....

das biken muss einfach spass machen..einmal nehme ich halt das 10 kg surley,dann fahre ich mal rennrad und dann mal mit dem fr..mir persönlich ist das gewicht des rades ehrlich gesagt sch...egal.ich verallgemeinere das nicht..es ist meine meinung.vielleicht weil ich gewichtsmässig in der 100kg klasse mitspiele.was machen da 500 gr.bike aus..nix..auch wenn mir die butter auf den kopf fällt ..und ausserdem bin ich immer der depp,der den rucksacke mit ersatzschlauch ,luftpumpe und werkzeug dabei hat 
und jeden opa überhole ich auch nicht....aber wenn ich z bsp. am lago bergauf nicht sooo schlecht aussehe und sogar noch 1 bis 1 1/2 biker passiere bin ich schon stolz.so und dann essen wir auf grassi nudeln und fahren dann die adrenalina runter...und schon haben sich die 500 gr mehr hoch zuschleppen gelohnt..waren auf die strecke umgerechnet wieviel kilo mehr?? -.ich verstehe halt die fahrer nicht, die ein etwas grössere masse mit sich rumtragen ,unmengen von geld für leichte teile ausgeben.lieber etwas abnehmen....
bei den leichtgewichtigen rennstrümpfen kann ich schon einen sinn im gewichtsfetischismus erkennen.
ps.ich bin mit meinem gewicht zufrieden 

viele guesse
h.


----------



## Nomercy (8. September 2006)

Grandmaster, wenn man die BeitrÃ¤ge, auf die Du Dich ja beziehst, wirklich liest, dann merkt der aufmerksame Betrachter, daÃ es eigentlich gar nicht um Gewichtsfetischismus geht.

Diesen Aspekt hat der Weberknecht unsachlich ins Spiel gebracht. Das ist eine ganz andere, subjektive Angelegenheit. An Deiner Einstellung zum Mehrgewicht gibtâs deswegen auch nichts zu meckern, o.k.? Du hast doch aber sicher auch persÃ¶nliche Limits, wie schwer darf denn Dein idealer Rahmen sein? Und wie verhÃ¤ltst Du Dich, wenn dann einer daherkommt und polemisiert: hab Dich mal nicht so, Du Gewichtsfetischist?

ZurÃ¼ck zum Thema. Hier ging es um schlichte Fakten. Die Aussage von BrÃ¤gel hat also nichts mit Gewichtsfetischismus zu tun. Also, wo liegt das Problem? Jeder Ingenieur sucht die ideale Kombination aus StabilitÃ¤t und Gewicht. Sind das dann alles Deppen?

GruÃ, Nomercy


----------



## weberknecht (8. September 2006)

grandmaster.....du sprichst mir aus dem Herzen


----------



## weberknecht (8. September 2006)

Nomercy schrieb:
			
		

> Grandmaster, wenn man die BeitrÃ¤ge, auf die Du Dich ja beziehst, wirklich liest, dann merkt der aufmerksame Betrachter, daÃ es eigentlich gar nicht um Gewichtsfetischismus geht.
> 
> Diesen Aspekt hat der Weberknecht unsachlich ins Spiel gebracht. Das ist eine ganz andere, subjektive Angelegenheit. An Deiner Einstellung zum Mehrgewicht gibtâs deswegen auch nichts zu meckern, o.k.? Du hast doch aber sicher auch persÃ¶nliche Limits, wie schwer darf denn Dein idealer Rahmen sein? Und wie verhÃ¤ltst Du Dich, wenn dann einer daherkommt und polemisiert: hab Dich mal nicht so, Du Gewichtsfetischist?
> 
> ...


ok, ich habe provoziert, trotzdem wÃ¼rde ich Landrover nie vorwerfen das der Defender ein mit Blei ausgegossener Cayenne ist. Man muss es ebend gern haben und Ã¼berlegen wozu man es braucht.......


----------



## Brägel (11. September 2006)

lustige Sachen liest man hier. Mal unabhängig von Nudeln, Verdauungsleistungen und Geschmacksfragen. Der Rahmen ist für den Preis und im Jahr 2006 eindeutig zu schwer. Ein Liteville (nur ein Beispiel) wäre in L wohl ca. 750 g leichter. Ist das Bergwerk deswegen stabiler? Und was soll die Leier, es käme nicht auf 500 g oder 750 g an. Warum denn nicht? Man hat ja vom Mehrgewicht hier keinen einzigen Vorteil. Nicht stabiler, nicht günstiger. Nur schwerer. Meiner Meinung nach war es schon immer keine Glanzleitung bei BW - anfangs noch zu Premium-Preisen - die Rohre vorn und hinten einfach in den Schraubstock zu spannen und was von Faszination und hoher Kunst zu faseln. 

Mein Faunus war übrigens noch an keiner Eisdiele zu sehen.


----------



## XC_Freund (11. September 2006)

das ist aber wohl ein generelles problem, daß die neuen produktionstechniken, die neue leichte rahmen ermöglichen, eben nicht im standort deutschland zu finden sind.
beispiel sind auch die anbauteile wie vorbau oder kurbeln, da war gefräßt früher das maß aller dinge. heute kann man mit kaltgeschmiedeten teilen da nicht mehr mithalten. der tune-vorbau wiegt halt 160g punkt. schlimm ist, daß die kaltschmiedetechnik wenigstens noch von diesem standort entwickelt wurde. die neuen geschichten in der carbon-verabeitung oder z.b hydroforming wurde aber in asien entwickelt. der zug ist schon lange abgefahren. was hier bleibt ist maximal eben ein individuelles design der kinematik.
so ein mercury sl stellt da schon wirklich eine gute leistung da.


----------



## grandmaster (11. September 2006)

Brägel schrieb:
			
		

> lustige Sachen liest man hier. Mal unabhängig von Nudeln, Verdauungsleistungen und Geschmacksfragen. Der Rahmen ist für den Preis und im Jahr 2006 eindeutig zu schwer. Ein Liteville (nur ein Beispiel) wäre in L wohl ca. 750 g leichter. Ist das Bergwerk deswegen stabiler? Und was soll die Leier, es käme nicht auf 500 g oder 750 g an. Warum denn nicht? Man hat ja vom Mehrgewicht hier keinen einzigen Vorteil. Nicht stabiler, nicht günstiger. Nur schwerer. Meiner Meinung nach war es schon immer keine Glanzleitung bei BW - anfangs noch zu Premium-Preisen - die Rohre vorn und hinten einfach in den Schraubstock zu spannen und was von Faszination und hoher Kunst zu faseln.
> 
> Mein Faunus war übrigens noch an keiner Eisdiele zu sehen.




.noch nie am flora in riva?????da hat es aber was versäumt..... 

aber..meine meinung...ich traue meinem faunus fr einen härteren abwärtsritt zu, wie einem liteville..zumindest in meiner gewichtsklasse.
vielleicht bilde ich es mir ein...keine ahnung.fühle mich aber auf so einem panzer sicherer...

ps.ich liebe das nutellaeis vom flora

viele grüsse

harry


----------



## Brägel (11. September 2006)

grandmaster schrieb:
			
		

> .noch nie am flora in riva?????da hat es aber was versäumt.....
> 
> aber..meine meinung...ich traue meinem faunus fr einen härteren abwärtsritt zu, wie einem liteville..zumindest in meiner gewichtsklasse.
> vielleicht bilde ich es mir ein...keine ahnung.fühle mich aber auf so einem panzer sicherer...
> ...



es ist ja sowieso schon übergewichtig, also bekommt es auch kein Eis - nicht mal zu riechen  

Außerdem sprachen wir vom Kobold, Cobalt, Knoblauch - wie heißt das jetzt? Und ich von meinem Faunus. Und nicht von einer völlig anderen Kampfklasse wie dem Faunus FR - gell.


----------



## grandmaster (12. September 2006)

...stimmt...andere kampfklasse.

aber warum kauft mann dann ein neues bike,dass 500 gr. schwerer ist als alle andere gleichwertige bikes?
warum habe ich mir vor 13 jahren eine alte harley gekauft?jeder weiss,normalerweise teuer,veraltete technik,reparaturanfällig...schwer....ist halt ne harley und es ist geil mit ihr zu cruisen.
manchmal macht man sachen,die unvernünftig sind...aber das macht das leben erst spannend....

 
gruss

harry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RiSC (12. September 2006)

mehr federweg und mehr gewicht .. mehr sehe ich da nicht
finde es oke


----------



## zastafari (12. September 2006)

grandmaster schrieb:
			
		

> ...manchmal macht man sachen,die unvernünftig sind...aber das macht das leben erst spannend....



..das seh zwar so ähnlich, aber macht man das dann gemeinsam mit diesen armen Würstchen?? 
Nen Bergwerk-Bike zu kaufen hat mittlerweile mehr mit Entwicklungshilfe und sozialer Hilfe (wo sollen sie denn hin...???) zu tun, denn mit Sport und Lifestyle...

Ich wollt denen schon nen Euro in den Stand werfen, war so ziemlich der ärmste Messeauftritt...lieben anscheinend die Extreme, früher das popanzige Rumgemucke mit dem Starschwätzer "Let's Scheffel" und nun das eremitische Abgeschiedensein in ihrer kargen Bude inmitten des Trubels...

Na, sagt schon der Name, Bergwerk, weiter unten geht nicht..!!!


----------



## grandmaster (13. September 2006)

zitat:  Nen Bergwerk-Bike zu kaufen hat mittlerweile mehr mit Entwicklungshilfe und sozialer Hilfe (wo sollen sie denn hin...???) zu tun, denn mit Sport und Lifestyle...


.......wenn ich eine alte-neugegründete-firma auf einer messe präsentieren würde,wäre die gestaltung meines standes auch anders ausgefallen.man muss ja nix grossartiges investieren...ich haette paar hingucker aufgestellt ,paar geile räder und vielelicht eine lady dazu gestellt..sex sells.. zu mindest läuft man nicht einfach am stand vorbei...
ich wüsste ehrlich gesagt nicht,warum ich als neukunde jetzt ein bergwerk kaufen sollte.......
gruss


----------



## chris84 (15. September 2006)

was bei Bergwerk abgeht versteh ich schon lange nicht mehr...

allerdings find ich das Cobald schön! eines der wirklich schönen Fullys aufm Markt, das hinterbaukonzept wie es von BM, Merida, Centurion und Spezi verbaut wird ist meiner Meinung nach Optisch nicht zu übertreffen  

und gewicht? wenn ich schnell fahren will fahre ich Hardtail, und keine 130mm Federweg. Was mir da viel wichtiger ist ist Beulensicherheit! und die gibts bei BW! da brauchts schon nen Hammer um ne Beule reinzubekommen. 

Als sich bei meinem Mercury ein Stein zwischen Kurbel und Unterrohr verirrt hat dachte ich schon das wars. Aber es ist nur eine klitzekleine Delle zu sehen, kaum zu erkennen. Dosenblechrahmen (ich liebe dieses Wort  ) wäre nach der Aktion unbrauchbar! Die leichteren Rahmengewichte kommen wohl zum größtenteil durch geringere Wandstärken  

Gruß
Chris


----------



## RiSC (16. September 2006)

irgendwie hab ich was wohl nicht mitbekommen .. ueber bergwerk wird nicht mehr so gut geredet wie frueher einmal, gab auf mtb-news keinen bericht von bergwerk von dieser einen grossen messe die neulich war ..
"was geht denn ab mit bergwerk"?


----------



## Hupert (16. September 2006)

chris84 schrieb:
			
		

> . Was mir da viel wichtiger ist ist Beulensicherheit! und die gibts bei BW! da brauchts schon nen Hammer um ne Beule reinzubekommen.
> 
> Als sich bei meinem Mercury ein Stein zwischen Kurbel und Unterrohr verirrt hat dachte ich schon das wars. Aber es ist nur eine klitzekleine Delle zu sehen, kaum zu erkennen. Dosenblechrahmen (ich liebe dieses Wort  ) wäre nach der Aktion unbrauchbar! Die leichteren Rahmengewichte kommen wohl zum größtenteil durch geringere Wandstärken
> 
> ...



Stimmt! Der Lack ist eh von vornherein versaut, also gibt es nix worüber man sich im Fall des Falles oder sonstwas Gedanken machen muß... Übrigens sind (ich glaube fast alle Rahmen fast aller Hersteller) an den Punkten der Rohrübergänge stärker als im Rohrmittenbereich. Irgendwann im Laufe des Mountainbikesportes kam auch mal das Wort "Konifizierung" ins Spiel und das hat mit Sicherheit nicht BW erfunden.... so, jetzt bitte weiter selbstbeweihräuchern...


----------



## onkel_willi (16. September 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Stimmt! Der Lack ist eh von vornherein versaut, also gibt es nix worüber man sich im Fall des Falles oder sonstwas Gedanken machen muß... Übrigens sind (ich glaube fast alle Rahmen fast aller Hersteller) an den Punkten der Rohrübergänge stärker als im Rohrmittenbereich. Irgendwann im Laufe des Mountainbikesportes kam auch mal das Wort "Konifizierung" ins Spiel und das hat mit Sicherheit nicht BW erfunden.... so, jetzt bitte weiter selbstbeweihräuchern...




kennst dich ja prima aus - in bezug auf die konifizierungen bei bergwerk  
wenn ich mir die beulen-threads im canyon-forum anschau: dann viel spass mit deinem hobel.

grüsse
onkel willi


----------



## Hupert (16. September 2006)

onkel_willi schrieb:
			
		

> dann viel spass mit deinem hobel.
> grüsse
> onkel willi



Danke Onkel Willi, den hab ich jeden (aber auch wirklich JEDEN) Tag.


----------



## Nomercy (16. September 2006)

Hupert schrieb:
			
		

> Danke Onkel Willi, den hab ich jeden (aber auch wirklich JEDEN) Tag.


Echt JEDEN?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## RiSC (16. September 2006)

auf mtb-news gab es keinen bericht ueber bergwerk von dieser einen grosse bikemesse die neulich war
irgendwie hab ich was nicht mitbekommen .. ueber bergwerk wird nicht mehr so gut geredet wie frueher , 
"was geht denn ab mit bergwerk"?


----------



## Endurance (17. September 2006)

RiSC schrieb:


> auf mtb-news gab es keinen bericht ueber bergwerk von dieser einen grosse bikemesse die neulich war
> irgendwie hab ich was nicht mitbekommen .. ueber bergwerk wird nicht mehr so gut geredet wie frueher ,
> "was geht denn ab mit bergwerk"?



Du wiederholst Dich??...

Zu detailierten Antwort bitte alte Threads nachlesen. 
Kurz: BW pleite - Neuer Investor - machen mit Sparflamme weiter - Die mom. Leute bei BW scheinen von Präsentationen keine Ahnung zu haben. Gaaanz langsam tut sich wieder was (Cobalt, Prospekt in der Bike, etc.).

Leider meinen dann immer wieder Leute (wie Hupert) Ihren Senf dazugeben zu müssen. Meist total sinn und  zusammenhangslos (Bsp.: Es geht im Wandstärken - kommentar der Lack ist auch versaut). 
Immer wieder werden alte Kamellen aufgekocht und versucht wiederzuverwerten - das ist nur nervig, langweilig unproduktiv,... . Ich geh ja auch nicht her und kommentiere jedes Posting im Canyonforum mit lange Lieferzeiten, schlechter Servie (weils einmal unter 100+ Rädern Probleme gab) oder Beulen im Rahmen, Schaltwerke abgerissen, schwer zu bewerkstelligendes Setup und und und - das kann man sich wirklich sparen.

Und hiermit beantrage ich, dass alle Postings die in eine solche Richtung gehen zu ignorieren sind - sonst hört der Mist ja nie auf.


----------



## zastafari (18. September 2006)

Antrag abgelehnt!!


----------



## weberknecht (20. September 2006)

RiSC schrieb:


> auf mtb-news gab es keinen bericht ueber bergwerk von dieser einen grosse bikemesse die neulich war
> irgendwie hab ich was nicht mitbekommen .. ueber bergwerk wird nicht mehr so gut geredet wie frueher ,
> "was geht denn ab mit bergwerk"?


....stimmt, auf Seite 20 schreibt das Mountain BIKE Magazin, Ausgabe 09/06 über ein "Deutschlandrand" (Fusion,Rohloff,Acros,Tune,Nokon-Komponenten) für insgesamt 7000 Euro und faselt was von "Flagge zeigen ist in" und "mutigen Vorstoß gegen die Großen der Bikebranche" 
Machen wir also mit und unterstützen weiter verbal die kleine Bergwerk-Hütte die übrigens im Eurobike-Wegweiser des o.g. Magazins nicht mal erwähnt wurde. BW Käufer werden Exoten bleiben, 500 gr am Rahmen (oder Hüfte) gerne mit rumschleppen und dafür beachtet zu werden. So oder So...


----------



## [email protected] (20. September 2006)

Naja, das Rahmengewicht sagt wohl wenig über die Qualität aus, es gibt ja mehrere Einsatzzwecke. Das höhere Gewicht lässt auf einen robusten aber nicht zwangsläufig zu schweren Rahmen schliessen. 
Dass Bergwerk sehr wohl leichte Rahmen bauen kann beweist das Hardtail Mercury SL - das ist immer noch einer der leichtesten Alurahmen am Markt. 

.


----------



## weberknecht (20. September 2006)

..meine Meinung, habe jedoch hier im Forum aber schon gehörig eins auf die Mütze bzw. 500 gr Butter aus 5000 hm auf die Füße bekommen.
Beim Rahmengewicht scheiden sich echt die Geister. Ich fahre im Jahr so ca. 8-10 Amateur Marathonrennen mit und meine das unzählige Komponenten (Fahrergewicht, Bekleidung, Werkzeug, Ersatzteile, Verpflegung usw.) bis hin zur Witterung (Schlamm,Wasser) das Bruttokampfgewicht beeinflussen. 
Viele Leichtbauteile verabschieden sich jedoch im praktischen Einsatz vorzeitig. Jüngstes Beispiel sind 449 EUR teure und 186 Gramm leichte Eggbeater mit Titanachse die nach 6 Renneinsätzen (Test MTB 9/2006) abnormen Verschleiß zeigen. Viele Hersteller sprechen jetzt fairerweise vom empfohlen Maximalgewicht des Fahrers z.B. bei Brems- und Federungsleichtbaukomponenten. Beim Rahmen wagt das wohl niemand, hier zählt nur Selbsterfahrung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grandmaster (20. September 2006)

....ich gehöre zu denen, die 500 gr.zuviel butter auf der hüfte haben und auf dem rahmen.
aber solange ich hobbyfahrer bin und in und in meinem rucksack auch noch ne kleine luftpumpe habe,macht das gar nix.
wie geschrieben...bei einem marathonrennen wird das gewicht wohl auch eien rolle spielen. 
ich kenne ja diesen hupert ja nicht,aber es muss ihm doch spass machen hier in diesem forum.
aber lieber hupert,ich hatte schon zwei-auch nicht gerade billige rahmen aus einer dt.bikeschmiede.alle zwei sind mir gebrochen...es waren verschiedene modelle.aber ich schreibe darüber aucch nicht jeden tag oder gehe bei denen ins forum und versuche den fans der marke die laune zu verderben.es sind immer noch schöne bikes und wenn sie jemand mag..ist doch ok.
was willst du damit bewirken?petze einen ochsen ins horn..das würde genauso viel bewirken.oder meinst du wir verschrotten jetzt die bikes.komisch...
na ja,
trotzdem viele grüsse
dr.fuentes


----------



## Nomercy (20. September 2006)

@weberknecht und grandmaster
Zunächst mal danke, daß ihr das Butterbeispiel so schön aufgenommen habt. 

Ansonsten muß ich mich wohl wiederholen! 

Es ging nicht um "Leichtbau"! Wieso reitet ihr so auf diesem merkwürdigen Begriff rum? Schon gar nicht ging es um einen "Leichtbau" der Marke Eggbeater Titan.

Was ist Leichtbau überhaupt? Definiert mal so einen relativen und vor allem subjektiven Ausdruck wie "leicht" oder "schwer" - das wird Euch nicht präzise gelingen. 
Ich selbst fahre meine Rennen mit einem "normalen" Mercury. Trotzdem ist mir das Gewicht dabei nicht völlig egal. Wenn es Optionen gibt, dann prüfe ich diese.

Jeder (auch ihr beide), hat seine urpersönliche Einstellung zu diesem Thema.
Keiner (auch ihr beide), macht sein Bike unnötig schwer (auch nicht mit Butter).

Wie man zwischen Stabilität und Gewicht abwägt, ist also jedem selbst überlassen. Und nur weil man darüber nachdenkt, ist man noch lange kein Fetischist! Der gegenseitige Respekt würde einfach erfordern, daß man das akzeptiert und sich in der Diskussion darüber, nicht gleich in irgendwelchen "Schubladen" wiederfindet.

Gruß, Nomercy

P.S.: Zum Thema Hupert gibts wirklich nix mehr zu sagen.
P.S.2: Bergwerk hat für den Mercury SL Rahmen sehr wohl eine Beschränkung auf 90 kg Fahrergewicht incl. Rucksack!


----------



## grandmaster (21. September 2006)

..nee ganz klar.unnötig schwer macht mann sich das rad nicht.aber wenn mann ein gutes butterkampfgewicht schon hat sprich 102 kg,da brauch man nicht auf 500 gramm zu achten.denke ich...
beim singlespeedbike schaue ich trotzdem aufs gewicht.aber bei den -normalen-bikes ist es mir nicht so wichtig.
was ich gemerkt habe,ausser dem gewicht spielt für das uphill die geometrie eine grosse rolle.
ich kam bei gleicher gewichtsklasse--so um die 16 kilo--mit meinem hot chili rayzor bei weitem nicht so gut den berg hoch,wie mit dem faunus fr.deshalb hatte ich auch umgesattelt.ein riesen unterschied....

gruss


----------



## Nomercy (21. September 2006)

grandmaster schrieb:


> ... aber wenn mann ein gutes butterkampfgewicht schon hat .... da brauch man nicht auf 500 gramm zu achten. denke ich...


... der ist gut! Und es stimmt, die Geometrie von Fahrer plus Rahmen ist beim Uphill ein wichtiger Faktor (m.E. sogar bedeutender als solche Schnerz'chen wie Lockout etc.) 1.) die Oberkörperlage (Sattelüberhöhung) und 2.) wie weit liegt der Butterschwerpunkt hinter dem Tretlager (bzw. über dem Hinterrad), ist beides o.k., dann fliegt man regelrecht den Berg hoch Gruß, Nomercy


----------



## grandmaster (21. September 2006)

nomercy..bist schon mal das faunus fr gefahren???dann lass es lieber,sonst willst eins haben... 
ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher,ob du freitags auch schon auf dem bergwerktreffen warst..oder überhaupt...ich habe die namen und die internetnamen immer durcheinander gebracht.nächstes jahr habe ich für das treffen hoffentlich mehr zeit und dann kannste ja mal ne runde fahren.obwohl ich jetzt endlich ein feder für richtige buttermänner im hinterbaudämpfer habe...die ist vielleicht zu straff    für dich.

viele grüsse

h.


----------



## weberknecht (21. September 2006)

.....ok ich habs verstanden, warst du mal Lehrer? 
http://www.witze-welt.de/videos/showvideo.php?id=75


----------



## Nomercy (21. September 2006)

weberknecht schrieb:


> .....ok ich habs verstanden, warst du mal Lehrer?
> http://www.witze-welt.de/videos/showvideo.php?id=75


... nö, Du sicher auch nicht


----------



## weberknecht (21. September 2006)

freu mich das wir uns entspannt haben........ beim nächsten Treffen teilen wir uns zwei Stück Butter, abgemacht?


----------



## Nomercy (21. September 2006)

Geht klar ... wir können uns auch eins teilen, dann wirds nicht so schwer ...


----------



## snapon (22. September 2006)

ihr hättet ja mal was sagen können das es hier wieder so gemütlich geworden ist - das sehe ich ja jetzt erst  und nochwas - ich find hupert toll !

@ grandmaster - ja nomercy war auf dem treffen , das war der in dem geschmeidigen dressing


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (22. September 2006)

snapon schrieb:


> ihr hättet ja mal was sagen können das es hier wieder so gemütlich geworden ist - das sehe ich ja jetzt erst  und nochwas - ich find hupert toll
> @ grandmaster - ja nomercy war auf dem treffen, das war der in dem geschmeidigen dressing


Snapon, hier ist es doch immer lustig.
 B.t.w.: es heißt übrigens *Dress*, denn beim Treffen hatte weder einer einen Verband getragen, noch einer ein Glas eingedickte Sauermilch angezogen.
Wer ist Hupert?


----------



## snapon (23. September 2006)

@ nemercy - das "ing" hinter dress sollte nur die geschmeidigkeit noch besser zur geltung bringen - so das der phantasievolle leser sich dich besser vorstellen kann


----------



## snapon (23. September 2006)

@ hupert - !!!!! WICHTIG !!!!! hupert sag mal , bist du vielleicht ein mädchen ??? es wäre echt nett von dir wenn du , vorausgesetzt du bist ein mädchen , das mal irgendwie beweisen könntest . kannste auch per pn machen !!!! versteh mich bitte nicht falsch , aber für mich wäre es göttlich wenn du ein mädchen wärst !!!! für dich würde dabei auch ne kleinigkeit rausspringen  

bitte melde dich hupert wenn du wirklich ein mädchen bist - danke und grüße von snapon


----------



## Hupert (23. September 2006)

Ladet mich doch ein wenn ihr euch das nächste mal trefft um über euren Dönerwerkhobeln zu onanieren. 

@Snapon

Vielen Dank für die Blumen 
Bevor ich mich jedoch auf irgendwelche (sexuellen???) Handlungen mit Forumsmitgliedern einlasse möchte ich doch wenigstens erst mal ein paar Lichtbildaufnahmen betreffender Personen sehen. Ich kauf ja auch nicht die Katze im Sack... und deshalb auch KEIN Bergwerk Fahrrad. Finanzielles Interesse meinerseits besteht übrigens nicht, ich bin finanziell unabhängig. Umso trauriger ist es, daß du es offenbar gewohnt bist für sexuelle Handlungen zu bezahlen... das gibt mir ehrlich zu denken. Ich will dann doch lieber kein Foto von dir sehen.


----------



## snapon (23. September 2006)

nee hupert - es ist hundertpro nix sexuelles . sagen wir mal so - zwei typen (nicht ich ) haben gewettet - der eine sagt das er denkt das du ein mädchen bist - der andere hält dagegen und sein wetteinsatz wenn er verliert ist das er MICH bis an mein ( oder sein ) lebensende mit belgischem bier versorgt - ist doch der hammer wetteinsatz - oder ? jetzt weist du warum ich es richtig geil finden würde wenn du ein mädchen wärst ! im prinzip isses mir egal - ich kann  ja nix verlieren , aber das bier hätt ich schon sehr gerne  

also wenn in deinem perso der name " hupert sabine müller" oder so drinsteht würde mir das schon sehr helfen


----------



## snapon (23. September 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> Umso trauriger ist es, daß du es offenbar gewohnt bist für sexuelle Handlungen zu bezahlen... das gibt mir ehrlich zu denken. Ich will dann doch lieber kein Foto von dir sehen.





HAAAA hupert ist ein mädchen !!! so zickig kann nur ein mädchen reagieren !!!!


----------



## snapon (23. September 2006)

Hupert schrieb:


> Ladet mich doch ein wenn ihr euch das nächste mal trefft um über euren Dönerwerkhobeln zu onanieren.



wir kommen drauf zurück           !!!!!!!! geil


----------



## Hupert (23. September 2006)

snapon schrieb:


> nee hupert - es ist hundertpro nix sexuelles . sagen wir mal so - zwei typen (nicht ich ) haben gewettet - der eine sagt das er denkt das du ein mädchen bist - der andere hält dagegen und sein wetteinsatz wenn er verliert ist das er MICH bis an mein ( oder sein ) lebensende mit belgischem bier versorgt - ist doch der hammer wetteinsatz - oder ? jetzt weist du warum ich es richtig geil finden würde wenn du ein mädchen wärst ! im prinzip isses mir egal - ich kann  ja nix verlieren , aber das bier hätt ich schon sehr gerne
> 
> also wenn in deinem perso der name " hupert sabine müller" oder so drinsteht würde mir das schon sehr helfen



Ich bin das für den was er will... wenn er mich bis an mein Lebensende am Wettgewinn beteiligt.

Aber lass uns Erwachsene (ich geh davon aus, daß angesichts des BW Preisniveau´s alle hier das achzente Lebensjahr vollendet haben) doch mal sachlich bleiben bevor auch dieser Thread wieder etwas zu persönlich wird... Es geht hier vornehmlich um BW und nicht nicht um mich, dich oder sonstwen. Wenn´s dir langweilig wird geh radfahren... vorausgesetzt es steht nicht gerade als Garantiefall in Pforzheim.


----------



## Hupert (23. September 2006)

snapon schrieb:


> wir kommen drauf zurück           !!!!!!!! geil



Hats zuviel Umstände gemacht das alles in einem Post unterzubringen? Für jemanden der noch kein halbes Jahr angemeldet ist und sooo mit Informationen zu seiner Person geizt (über deine sexuelle Ausrichtung kann ich mir jetzt jedoch schon ein recht genaues Bild machen) reisst du deine Fresse ganz schön weit auf Bübchen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nomercy (23. September 2006)

Hallo Hupert!

Interessant sich nun mal doch zu treffen. Ich sage das bedächtig, weil ich Dir hier recht gebe. Dieses Thema (Bergwerk Cobalt) hat sich zu einem Kinder-Thread entwickelt. Und, Snapon, bei allem Respekt, Du lässt in jedem Beitrag eine nötige Reife vermissen. Hupert ist ja nun wirklich nicht automatisch mein Freund, aber er artikuliert wenigstens seine Posts in einer Form, die einem das Gefühl geben, einen ausgewachsenen Gesprächspartner zu haben.

Nomercy


----------



## Endurance (24. September 2006)

Nomercy schrieb:


> ..., die einem das Gefühl geben, einen ausgewachsenen Gesprächspartner zu haben.
> Nomercy


Das ist genau der Punkt. Der eine will über Döner onanieren der andere will irgendeine Wette gewinnen. Was soll das mit einem Supportforum für Räder zu tun haben?  
Sorry  - auch wenn sonst hier Friedhofsstille herrschen würden - aber Klappe halten wäre machmal entschieden besser. Oder wenn - dann bekriegt Euch via PN.


----------



## snapon (24. September 2006)

es tut mir unheimlich leid - gestern habe ich irgendwie einen schlechten tag gehabt ( oder war er gut ?? na egal ) und das ich hier nicht ganz auf augenhöhe mitdiskutieren kann ist ja klar da ich erst seit nem halben jahr angemeldet bin - also bitte entschuldigt , auch meine ausdrucksweise war und ist unangemessen


----------



## Master | Torben (24. September 2006)

MH.... Der Thread ist an sich Seit den ersten paar Posts ausgehartet und noch nich geclosed.... wow, ihr müsst die Mods bestochen haben 

@Topic: also ich find das Cobalt optisch sehr ansprechend, würde es gern mal fahren, zum Gewicht sag ich mal - is mir an sich rille, für mich sind 3000gr. für nen Fully Rahmen nen annehmbares Gewicht! (wie geschrieben - für MICH.... ist nicht allgemeingültig zu nehmen)

OffTopic: Die Arena ist wieder für euch freigegeben


----------



## wilbo (25. September 2006)

@Hupert
Dein Hund ist das ein Tosa Inu?


----------



## Hupert (25. September 2006)

Nein ist ne recht wilde Kreuzung aus nem Podenco, nem marokkanischen Jagdhund und scheinbar auch nem Schäferhund. Wir wissen´s selbst niucht genau. Ist übrigens nicht meiner, sondern eher mein Patenhund. Da ich den ganzen Tag zwanghaft im Berwerk Forum spammen muß habe ich leider keine Zeit mir einen eigenen Hund zu halten. 

Wenn du jedoch den hier meinst...





das ist die Rottweiler Staffordshire Mischlingshündin meiner Ex... auch ein ausgesprochen goldiges Tier"chen"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Commo07 (18. Oktober 2006)

Hupert,

wie ich sehe, gehst du im schönen Pennicketal biken. Eignet sich das gut? Bin bisher nur ein wenig durchgewandert.

Gruß
MP


----------



## Hupert (18. Oktober 2006)

Eigentlich fahr ich da meist nur wieder runter. Hoch geht´s für die kurze Feierabendrunde im Ziegenhainer Tal und da dann rechts in den Waldweg rein da kannst du dann bis zur Lobdeburg knapp 18 km allerfeinsten Trail abreissen oder eben schon im Penickental wieder runter wenn´s zeitlich mal etwas knapp ist.

Aber das hat ja eigentlich nun nix in meinem Lieblingsthread hier zu suchen... schau mal da!
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=84546&highlight=jena


----------



## Rocklandbiker (18. Oktober 2006)

Was ist nur aus diesem Forum geworden......Unglaublich


----------



## Hupert (18. Oktober 2006)

Rocklandbiker schrieb:


> Was ist nur aus diesem Forum geworden......Unglaublich



Was genau erscheint dir denn so "unglaublich" hier?


----------



## TuffGong (24. Oktober 2006)

Hallo!

Bin neu hier u. hab n paar Fragen. Hat jemand von Euch das Cobalt schon mal gefahren?
Bin leider nicht auf Idealgewicht. Bis wieviel kg Fahrergewicht darf man das Bike fahren, ohne dass der Rahmen Probleme macht?
Danke, Grüße
TG


----------



## zastafari (24. Oktober 2006)

TuffGong schrieb:


> Bis wieviel kg Fahrergewicht darf man das Bike fahren, ohne dass der Rahmen Probleme macht?
> Danke, Grüße
> TG



...ich weiß nicht, ob es vom Gewicht abhängt, daß ein Bergwerk-Rahmen Probleme macht...


----------



## Hupert (24. Oktober 2006)

zastafari schrieb:


> ...ich weiß nicht, ob es vom Gewicht abhängt, daß ein Bergwerk-Rahmen Probleme macht...



...und hier meinen immer alle ich wär fies.


----------



## Eisenfaust (4. November 2006)

weberknecht schrieb:


> Hallo brägel, 3100 gr...... mag sein. Was wiegt eine Carbon-Trinkflasche gefüllt mit Leichtwasser??? Vieleicht könnte man beim Marathon auch zwei Trockenwasserflaschen mitnehmen, wenn die Distanz 100 km überschreitet. Das spart locker nochmal 1000 gr.
> Ich bin seit 4 Jahren, nach-wie-vor mit einem "bleischweren" BW Faunus LSD  unterwegs. Mit 82-90 kg Lebendgewicht je nach Ausrüstung. Und .............Es hält. Auch nach diversen Bodenberührungen des Rahmens.
> In unserem MTB-Freizeitteam fahren auch Leichtgewichte (unter 70 kg)  auf dem jeweils neuesten Carbon-Super-Leicht-Ami-Japaner-Teil mit. Die fragen aber vorher beim Marathon-Veranstalter an, ob auf der Strecke Forstautobahnen oder Wurzeltrails überwiegen?
> Und entscheiden sich dann, ob mit einem 3000 gr oder 2100 gr Rahmen gestartet wird.
> ...



Wenn er Leichtwasser mitführen soll oder gar mitführt, was habe ich dann in meiner Flasche oder mit was fährst Du? Schwerwasser? Oder mit überschwerem Wasser?


----------



## weberknecht (10. November 2006)

Ohje, ich dachte die Diskussion ist ausgestanden. Also, nochmal, mein Kommentar war etwas überspitzt und sarkastisch. Richtig muss es heißen:
Selbstverständlich ist das Rahmengewicht nicht egal. Das Körpergewicht des Fahrers ist ja auch nicht egal. Die Masse der Bike-Komponenten ist ebenfalls nicht egal. Ich gebe zu, je leichter, fester und stärker Fahrer und Bike gebaut sind, desto schneller fahren sie....bergauf.
Relativ gesehen müssten die leichten und festen Fahre/Radkomponenten dann langsamer bergab fahren? Oder? Stimmt aber auch nicht, denn leichte und feste Fahrernaturen bestehen ja fast vollständig aus Mut, Können und Muskelmasse. 
Somit erzeugen sie mehr Energie und Schwerkraft als dicke Fahrer auf fetten Rahmen und schweren Rädern. Denn Kraft ist Masse x Beschleunigung.
So Eisenfaust, nun zum Wasserproblem. Alle mit Wasser- oder Abwassersorgen finden hier die wissenschaftliche Erläuterung http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schweres_Wasser

Der Ordnung halber: Schweres Wasser ist nicht zum Verzehr geeignet.


----------



## siggi.k. (12. November 2006)

TuffGong schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Bin neu hier u. hab n paar Fragen. Hat jemand von Euch das Cobalt schon mal gefahren?
> Bin leider nicht auf Idealgewicht. Bis wieviel kg Fahrergewicht darf man das Bike fahren, ohne dass der Rahmen Probleme macht?
> ...




Ich hatte das Cobalt 2 Tage zur Probe. In Gr L mit der Fox Talas Gabel sonst XT mit Magura.( wie das Bild auf der BW Homepage)
Hat einen sehr agilen (spielend leicht zu steuern), Eindruck hinterlassen.
Gewicht liegt irgendwo bei 13,X Kg.
Vom Gefühl her glaubt man wesentlich  mehr Federweg zur Verfügung zu haben. Vergleichbar mit dem Pfadfinder in der langen Federwegseinstellung.
Denke bezüglich der Stabilität braucht sich keiner Sorgen zu machen, auch bei Übergewicht nicht.
Mich hat das Bike überzeugt, ich würde es dem Pfadfinder jederzeit vorziehen.
Einfach ein gelungenes Bike!
Und nicht vergesen (Gewicht), es ist kein Race sondern mindestens ein Enduro Bike!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TuffGong (14. November 2006)

Danke Siggi,...

...eine Antwort, mit der ich etwas anfangen kann.
TuffGong


----------



## Eisenfaust (19. November 2006)

weberknecht schrieb:


> Ohje, ich dachte die Diskussion ist ausgestanden. Also, nochmal, mein Kommentar war etwas überspitzt und sarkastisch. Richtig muss es heißen:
> Selbstverständlich ist das Rahmengewicht nicht egal. Das Körpergewicht des Fahrers ist ja auch nicht egal. Die Masse der Bike-Komponenten ist ebenfalls nicht egal. Ich gebe zu, je leichter, fester und stärker Fahrer und Bike gebaut sind, desto schneller fahren sie....bergauf.
> Relativ gesehen müssten die leichten und festen Fahre/Radkomponenten dann langsamer bergab fahren? Oder? Stimmt aber auch nicht, denn leichte und feste Fahrernaturen bestehen ja fast vollständig aus Mut, Können und Muskelmasse.
> Somit erzeugen sie mehr Energie und Schwerkraft als dicke Fahrer auf fetten Rahmen und schweren Rädern. Denn Kraft ist Masse x Beschleunigung.
> ...



'Leichte' Fahrer haben also mehr Masse als 'schwere'? Eine interessante Hypothese. Lernt man das, wenn man sich via Wiki/Internet bildet?


----------

